# Selbstgemachtes Netzwerkkabel nur 10 MBit



## Beware (13. November 2010)

Guten Abend,

Ich habe seit 2 Wochen eine neue Leitung zwischen Router und PC und seit dem hin und wieder Verbindungsprobleme, bzw das Internet wird zeitweise sehr langsam.

Jetzt habe ich mich mal eben auf Fehlersuche begeben und festgestellt, dass die Übertragungsrate der LAN-Verbindung nur 10 Mbits beträgt, obwohl 100 MBits Vollduplex eingestellt sind. 
Beim Kabel handelt es sich um ein von mir selbstgemachtes Twisted Pair Cat5 Lankabel.
Nun habe ich mal ein anderes, ebenfalls selbst gemachtes Netzwerkkabel provisorisch verlegt, an den PC angeschlossen und siehe da; 100 MBits und die vollen 16000 kbit/s werden erreicht (gemessen mit dem Speedtest von wie-ist-meine-ip.de)

Also würde ich die Verbindungsprobleme auf das Kabel schieben, ABER
1. Ich habe das Kabel als ich es zusammen gepatcht habe mit einem Kabeltestgerät, welches ich mir aus dem Büro ausgeliehen habe getestet, und alle 8 Adern haben Kontakt. Und wenn das Kabel defekt wäre, dann dürfte doch eigentlich überhaupt keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden. Zeitweise läuft das Internet ja ohne Probleme.
2. Ein weiteres selbstgemachtes Netzwerkkabel, von der gleichen Kabelrolle und mit den gleichen Typen von Steckern, welches ich ebenfalls durchgemessen habe, zwischen Modem (im Keller) und Router (in meiner Etage) verlegt ist. Und auf dieser Strecke scheint es keine Probleme zu geben, sonst würde ich die 16000 kbits nicht erreichen.

Ich würde am liebsten fertige Netzwerkkabel kaufen, nur diese lassen sich leider nicht durch die Wand verlegen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen das Problem zu analysieren.

MfG
Beware


----------



## sen1287 (13. November 2010)

hast du darauf geachtet das die folie, die jedes paar umgibt bis zum kontakt anliegt ? ansonsten hast du den fehler 
ich kann mir auch schon denken was du für einen kabeltester meinst^^
die prüfen nur den durchgang, die sagen nichts über die leistung aus


----------



## Beware (13. November 2010)

Was meinst du mit Folie? Die Abschirmung?
Die habe ich bis zum Stecker dran gelassen. 

Was für ein Testgerät war, kann ich auswendig nichtmehr sagen.


----------



## sen1287 (13. November 2010)

japp die abschirmung mein ich. 
wie lang ist es denn ca. ?


----------



## Beware (13. November 2010)

Sind knappe 5 Meter. An der länge sollte es nicht liegen.
Das Kabel ist eben nur durch 2 Wände verlegt, weshalb ein austausch recht schwierig wird.


----------



## sen1287 (13. November 2010)

ich versteh deine problematik^^ 
hmm viel falsch machen kann man eigentlich nicht^^ farben und paare richtig auflegen, abschirmung so lang wie möglich lassen und vernünftig quetschen 

bin bisschen überfragt


----------



## Chron-O-John (14. November 2010)

Je, nach dem wie gut (teuer) das Kabeltestgerät ist, desto zuverlässiger, die Ergebnisse. Billige messen meist nur, ob es irgendwo kurzschlüsse gibt.

Dein Problem deutet darauf hin, dass ein Adernpaar keinen Kontakt hat. 10 Mbit benütigt nur ein Paar der insgesamt 4, 100 mbit benötigt schon 2. Welche genau hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf.

Ich hoffe die Pinbelegung stimmt bei dir.

Organge-Weiss, Orange, Grün-Weiss, Blau, Blau-Weiss, Grün,Braun-Weiss, Braun.

Oder Aber auch Orange-Weiss, orange & Grün-weiss, grün vertauscht.

Sieh dir auch die Stecker genau an, ich hatte schon einige bei denen Aufgrund eines Produktionsfehlers ein Pin gefehlt hat.

Ach ja, und die Schirmung ist eigentlich, besonders wenns nur 5 Meter sind, zimlich egal.


----------



## dot (14. November 2010)

Wie schon erwaehnt testen guenstige Kabeltester nur die elektrische Verbindugn und nicht wie gut sie ist. Ich wuerde einfach auf einer Seite anfangen und den Stecker erneuern. Wenn das nicht hilft, dann auch den Anderen. Danach sieht man weiter


----------



## sen1287 (15. November 2010)

japp, das sind die standards t568a und t568b

in dem fall trifft pin 1, 2, 3 und 6 zu. irgendwo muss da der wurm sein^^

10 mbit - paar 1 / pin 1, 2
100 mbit - paar 1 / pin 1, 2, 3, 6

für 1 gbit - pin 4, 5 + paar 4 / pin 7, 8

nach der kabellänge kann man auch ruhig fragen^^
man weiß nie was so einige vorhaben ... es ist bei mir nicht selten der fall das die längen 100 m und mehr betragen


----------

